# The "Good-bye" We Never Saw Coming 😭



## ctmom1204 (May 23, 2019)

*Even 11 days later, I am finding myself at a loss for words; my pain is just as bitter and raw as it was then. Eleven days ago, I had to say goodbye to a friend so dear. I loved her so deeply, that she was always referred to, along with my son, as my two heartbeats. Yes my adopted, four-legged daughter, Tifa, passed away. For both my son and I, we were unprepared for this. And when it comes to our four-legged family members, I don't believe you can ever be prepared to let them go, but we didn't see this one coming. I know my heart feels a deep ache, 24/7 and every day I am still shedding tears for that big bundle of walking attitude, the spoiled diva who, even though she would have been 12 years old next month, thought she was a baby who had the right to sit on her brother's lap anytime she wanted to. I reach for her every night, so that we can go through the "goodnight" routine, but as I mindlessly reach for her, to pat her back and await my goodnight kiss, I am left with nothing but the still air brushing my fingertips. She was never supposed to be a part of this family, but she was "tricked" into my life, and she quickly planted herself upon my heart, as she did everyone who met her. She didn't let you leave our home, without falling in love with her. Kris, I am so grateful for your foresight and scheming with William, because you gave me a big gift of love that I NEVER knew I would experience. And Tifa, my "Golden girl", thank you for loving me and your big brother William, so freely and so energetically. We will never forget you because you are permanently imprinted upon our hearts. The one thing I am grateful for that night, is that you were able to spend your final time surrounded by the two people you loved the most, your Daddy Kris and your brother William. That room couldn't hold all that love. I stumbled upon a quote somewhere and the author is unknown to me, but the quote read: "So it's true, when all is said and done, grief is the price we pay for love." If I had it to do all over again, I'd pay that hefty price, just to have my baby back again. Tifa, thank you for allowing me to travel a part of your journey with you. 💔💔*


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Tifa.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Tifa. It really does rip out a chunk of your heart to say goodbye. I can tell from your tribute to her that she was well loved and had a great life with your family.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Tifa. She was a beautiful girl and I'm sure she knew how much you loved her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

11 days is a grain of sand on a beach, give yourself time to grieve your sweet girl. It's a process that takes time, she was worth it. 

You all sound like a wonderful family and TIfa was a lucky girl to have such a wonderful, long life with you. I hope that in time, you all will open your hearts to that kind of love again - there will never be another Tifa, but there is no greater tribute to a heart dog than to be willing to take the risk for that kind of relationship again one day. My heart goes out to you on your loss, hold on tight to all your good memories.


----------



## sszielen (Jul 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Tifa.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Your sentiment is so beautifully written from the deepest corner of your heart. I read it multiple times. I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to such a loving soul. We know the cavernous void they leave behind. She was fortunate to have you, your son and anyone who knew her. We understand and empathize with your grief. Its been 5 months since we helped our 11 year old Bailey to Rainbow Bridge. The pain subsides a little each day and we can now smile at stories instead of them bringing tears. I pray that happens for you . Grief is personal and painful. Thank-You for sharing such a glowing tribute. HUGS


----------



## Stella Blue (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Tifa. She sounds like a wonderful part of your family. I just lost mine a week ago and I can understand and feel your grief. Hugs to you.


----------



## ctmom1204 (May 23, 2019)

Thank you everybody for your caring words. I always knew that when the day came that Tifa would no longer be with us, it would be painful, but I had NO IDEA that it would be this painful. It is so strange how when your fur babies are with you, you take for granted how they walk through the house, asking for a treat, or bringing you their toy to play with you, or they get mad when you have the nerve to leave them home to go on an appointment. I knew we had our night time routine, but I didn't realize how ingrained in me it was. Tifa truly left her imprint deeply in my son and I's lives. I know that it will take a while for us to feel less pain, and I do know that eventually I will want another Golden to bless our lives. Who wouldn't want that kind of love and energy to grace their household? Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## Fritzenheimer (12 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss. You words bring tears to my eyes. We lost our boy in December. My her memory be a blessing to you.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You are now a member of the "club". Once you have experienced this kind selfless golden love, you sure do pay a price when you lose her. Tifa sounds like she lived the dream being in your family. I lost my 💓on June 23, 2019. Bringing our next golden pup home helped to fill in the hole. You are wise to know that you need this love and energy to be in your life. It's a tribute to Tifa.


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Time will be your friend. Cherish those memories you had with her and the "old man" will help you heal.
Very touching tribute ... it helps one get through it.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

I can empathize with your pain and loss. I, just as you have lost a Golden too. The pain has subsided now, three years later. It will for you, too. My wife wanted to wait at least 6 months before another Golden graced our lives. Eden passed on July 5, Paige entered our lives August 10th. We get older Goldens 6 years or older. Eden was 2 days shy of 7 and Paige was 7 1/2.

So feel your pain now. It will lessen each day. But, at first it seems to go on forever. Tifa touched you very deeply, in ways you never realized, until she was no more. Grieve now. Plan for your next one to enter your life. Tifa will lead you to the Golden she has chosen for you.

Three retirees


----------

